#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [遊戲] [經典ARPG] 《上古卷軸》係列

## wingwolf

資料來源：維基百科-上古卷軸係列

類型：第一人稱、動作角色扮演、開放世界
開發：貝塞斯達遊戲工作室
出版：貝塞斯達軟件，2K Games

《上古卷軸》（The Elder Scrolls，簡稱TES）是利用電子計算機進行的一種角色扮演遊戲，由貝塞斯達軟件公司（Bethesda Softworks）所制作，自1994年上市的《競技場》（Arena）開始，目前已有五代的遊戲。本係列遊戲於一個架空世界名叫尼恩（Nirn）的星球上，目前故事焦點皆在該星球上，一個叫泰姆瑞爾大陸（Tamriel）的泰姆瑞爾帝國所發生的曆史事件。本係列遊戲強調極大的自由度，以完整的架空世界，豐富的世界設定，在衆多角色扮演遊戲裏，獨樹一格，曆代遊戲皆獲獎無數，備受肯定。

*主係列遊戲：*

1994年《上古卷軸：競技場》（The Elder Scrolls: Arena），DOS版。
1996年《上古卷軸II：匕首雨》（The Elder Scrolls II: Daggerfall）。DOS版。
2002年《上古卷軸III：晨風》（The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind）。Windows、Xbox版。
2002年《上古卷軸III：審判席》（The Elder Scrolls III: Tribunal）。 Windows版
2003年《上古卷軸III：血月》（The Elder Scrolls III: Bloodmoon）。Windows版
2006年《上古卷軸IV：湮沒》（The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion）。Windows、Xbox 360、PlayStation 3版。
2006年《上古卷軸IV：九騎士》（The Elder Scrolls IV: Knights of the Nine）。Windows、Xbox 360版。
2007年《上古卷軸IV：戰栗孤島》（The Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles）。Windows、Xbox 360版。
2011年《上古卷軸V：天際》 （The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim）。Windows、Xbox 360、PlayStation 3版。

*分支遊戲：*

1997年《上古卷軸：戰鬥神塔》（An Elder Scrolls Legend: Battlespire）。DOS版。
1998年《上古卷軸：紅色守衛》（The Elder Scrolls Adventures: Redguard）。DOS版。
《上古卷軸旅行》（The Elder Scrolls Travels）手機版係列：
2003年上市的《上古卷軸：晨星》（The Elder Scrolls Travels: Dawnstar）。
2004年上市的《上古卷軸：暴風雨》（The Elder Scrolls Travels: Stormhold）。
2004年上市的《上古卷軸：影之鑰》（The Elder Scrolls Travels: Shadowkey）。
其他：
2006年上市的《上古卷軸4：湮沒移動版》（The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Mobile）。

*世界簡介*

上古卷軸的世界建構在一個名叫尼恩（Nirn）的星球和混沌之界（Oblivion）的巨大宇宙裏。

*尼恩（Nirn）*

上古卷軸的故事主要發生地，而它的由來如下：

在世界的最初，只有阿努（Anu）和帕杜梅（Padomay），後來尼爾（Nir）出現了，阿努和帕杜梅都很喜愛尼爾，但尼爾只喜歡阿努，後來爲了阿努生了許多小孩和創造了許多事物，創造了十二個世界，於是心生忌妒的帕杜梅由愛生恨，便殺了尼爾和滅毀了十二個世界的事物。事後，阿努把帕杜梅放逐於時空之外，但他也無心再拯救這十二個世界，於是用了簡單的方法，重新將十二個世界的殘骸集結在一起，於是尼恩誕生了。

*湮滅領域（Oblivion）*

在遊戲世界裏，他指的是一種界層（Planes），類似龍與地下城的異界（Planescape），是一種泛稱生物迪德拉（Daedra）主要的居住世界，湮滅領域（Planes of Oblivion）也是一個集合名詞，是個多度空間的世界。

在湮滅領域存在著各個不同的領域 (Realm)，各領域之間會大異其趣，也由不同的迪德拉王子（Daedric princes），有時可以叫做迪德拉領主（Daedra Lords）所統治。例如：出現在四代各地的湮滅傳送門，通往的地獄般的領域是由莫拉恩斯·達根（Mehrunes Dagon）所統治，而即將上市之四代遊戲資料片《戰栗孤島》（Shivering Isles）是由希奧格拉絲（Sheogorath）掌管，而兩地的風貎卻是完全不同。

迪德拉王子是一個稱號，不一定是男性，也可能是女性，迪德拉王子一共有16位，分別是：

阿祖拉Azura（代表黎明與黃昏，即充滿魔力的暮光之中間領域，以月影，薔薇聖母，夜空女王而爲人所知）
勃耶西亞Boethiah（代表欺騙與詭詐，以及對於謀殺，暗殺，通敵和非法顛覆權威的秘密圖謀）
克拉維薩斯·維裏Clavicus Vile（代表力量與祝福之賜予，以儀式的祈禱和條約的形式進行）
赫瑪耐斯·莫拉Hermaeus Mora（代表命運好壞之占蔔，以窺伺星象和穹隆而預判過去與未來，以及預知知識和記憶在何方掌控之中）
赫希恩Hircine（代表迪德拉之狩獵，運動，競技，追捕。以獵手，獸人之父而爲人所知）
瑪拉凱斯Malacath（代表抛棄與放逐，是誓言和惡咒的守護者）
莫拉恩斯·達根Mehrunes Dagon（代表毀滅，變更，革新，能量與雄心）
梅法拉Mephala（世人對其不甚了解；以織網者，紡織者和蜘蛛而爲人所知；她持之以恒的目標似乎是介入凡人的事物供她消遣）
梅瑞迪亞Meridia（世人對其不甚了解；他與生物的活力有關）
莫拉格·巴爾Molag Bal（代表對凡人的控制與奴役；他醉心於在凡人的領域散布鬥爭和糾紛的種子，以此大肆收割凡人的靈魂，並使其受己支配）
娜米拉Namira（代表遠古之黑暗；以迪得拉精魂，冥冥的統治者，影之精魂而爲人所知；與蜘蛛，昆蟲，蛀蟲和其它會激起凡人惡心感的不愉生物有關）
諾克特納爾Nocturnal（代表夜晚和黑暗；以夜之女士爲人所知）
佩伊特Peryite (the Taskmaster)（代表最低級的湮滅地域；以任務主管爲人所知）
桑吉恩Sanguine（代表狂歡和放縱，以及黑暗本性的狂放縱容）
希奧格拉絲Sheogorath（代表瘋狂；他的行爲是莫名其妙的）
維耶尼瑪Vaermina（代表美夢和噩夢之境，並根據夢境推斷邪惡的征兆）

*泰姆瑞爾大陸（Tamriel）*

上古卷軸遊戲的主要場景地點，也是泰瑞爾帝國的統治領域。可分爲下列行政省：

荒蠻地帶（Black Marsh）
塞瑞迪爾（Cyrodiil）
艾爾斯維爾（Elsweyr）
翰瑪非爾（Hammerfell）
高岩（High Rock）
晨風（Morrowind）
天際（Skyrim）
夏終群島（Summerset Isle）
維倫伍德（Valenwood）

===============================================

我以前不知道上古卷軸係列那麽好玩，直到我膝蓋中了一箭~~（拖走——

既然畫面最贊的天際出來了，就直接發天際的截圖和感想吧~~
圖片來源：
http://www.gamersky.com/news/201107/177227_2.shtml
http://news.mydrivers.com/1/191/191518.htm
http://www.3dmgame.com/news/201111/36402_2.html


點擊以顯示隱藏內容




點擊以顯示隱藏內容




點擊以顯示隱藏內容





點擊以顯示隱藏內容



沒錯有龍有龍有龍有龍哦！（慢著）
打龍什麽的感覺最棒了！雖然龍對著屏幕一噴就一片火/冰什麽都看不到了


點擊以顯示隱藏內容



沒錯是貓咪貓咪貓咪貓咪哦！（不對這是虎人）
遊戲最初可選種族之一，另外一個獸相關的是亞龍人（蜥蜴哦~）
兩種都有尾巴~~（跑步的時候那感覺，大心XDD）
毛色、花紋、臉型、疤痕等等均可DIY


點擊以顯示隱藏內容



4中沒有狼人，5中狼人終於回歸了啊XDD
外形很棒，當然有尾巴（反正本來貓咪就有尾巴~~）
設定蠻符合狼人傳說（狼人形態下所有人類與你爲敵、不能說話、不能使用物品、不會受到野狼攻擊等等）

最喜歡上古係列的一點就是它那無視“傳統RPG打怪練等”的升級方式
等級和實力完全不是正相關，想殺敵容易請練好技術
←比如這只弓箭幾乎可以百發百中，近戰跑到敵人面前竟然還可以揮空（掩面）
不過當然武器很重要（望）
畢竟是玩家融入整體世界觀的自由式遊戲，裏面NPC/怪之間的互動超贊的
什麽猛犸象、巨人和龍互毆啊，狼和熊合作捕獵兔子啊，山賊獵鹿結果又被熊追殺啊，
狐狸被一群螃蟹幹掉啊(?!)，在酒館隨便丟個東西引發搶奪血案啊(!!)，
遠遠望著NPC也蠻有趣的XDD（拖走——

注意事項：
1. 有血有斷肢等極度獵奇鏡頭，以及各種割喉砍頭刺穿人體等血腥動畫，請怕血的獸斟酌……（*很重要*）
2. 巨大蜘蛛出沒注意（第一次出現的時候嚇死我了~）
3. 3D貼圖等相當之精細，請確保你的電腦沒問題（望）
4. 嗯，應該沒別的了（喂）

喜歡龍的、喜歡貓人蜥蜴人的、喜歡純自由開放式職業選擇培養的、
喜歡無視劇情到處探險的、喜歡打獵(?)的、喜歡殺人(?)的、
喜歡偷錢(?!)的、喜歡亂闖民宅(?!)的、喜歡亂闖民宅時隨時注意NPC的刺激感(!!)的、
喜歡中世紀風格架空奇幻世界的、甚至包括喜歡自己架空世界（找靈感）的、
都可以玩玩這款遊戲  :Very Happy:

----------


## 闇影龍

這款遊戲   很多獸非常推薦!!!

這大概是我玩過自由度最高的遊戲吧!!

而且好像還可以去網路上抓別人寫好的惡搞補丁!!!

----------

